# The Game Awards 2021 - It Takes Two Votes



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2021)

Almost forgot about this thing.

Possible Pragmata, Bayo 3, Elden Ring, FF16 and Dragon Quest stuff is what I'll be tuning in for. Maybe FFVIIRemake 2 and Street Fighter 6 announcements as well.

Legoooooo


----------



## Xebec (Dec 3, 2021)

Just gimmie Xenoblade3 and Chrono Cross


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm just here for the trailers. Here in this thread. Most likely won't watch live. Or at all.


----------



## Francyst (Dec 3, 2021)

Kojima.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 4, 2021)

Weekly reminder that this industry is dogshit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> Weekly reminder that this industry is dogshit.



They're just trying to be like the movie industry man


----------



## JayK (Dec 4, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> Weekly reminder that this industry is dogshit.


You needed this article and not the Activision Blizzard scandal itself to know that?

Or the CD-Project crunch

or the Rockstar crunch


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 4, 2021)

JayK said:


> You needed this article and not the Activision Blizzard scandal itself to know that?
> 
> Or the CD-Project crunch
> 
> or the Rockstar crunch



No, I didn't. This caught my eye in relation to this specific event.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 4, 2021)

Who?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 5, 2021)

Lol cyberpunk


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> Weekly reminder that this industry is dogshit.



I loved his response tweet to people's reaction to this thing.

"I want to emphasize that aside from Activison's participation in this event, they won't participate in this event".

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 5, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> Weekly reminder that this industry is dogshit.


new week, new reminder

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 5, 2021)

it's something

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 5, 2021)

Just want a release date for the BOTW sequel ffs.

The nominees are shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Dec 6, 2021)

Gimme a RE4 remake trailer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 6, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> it's something



Finally. 

Justice has been made.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm completely bitter from IRL stuff so I need good announcements tonight


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm completely bitter from IRL stuff so I need good announcements tonight


I’d keep my expectations low, I don’t really expect anything amazing to be announced.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> I’d keep my expectations low, I don’t really expect anything amazing to be announced.



I'd honestly be content with FFVIIRemake 2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 9, 2021)

Possible Homeworld 3 trailer.


----------



## Francyst (Dec 9, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2021)

I don't think I have the willpower to watch this shit.


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

Pretty hyped for Dragon Age news


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 9, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> it's something



My main issue with this is, yes Acti-bliz should be no where near this.  But what about every other fucking last one of these shit stain companies that are all in it together.  Are we going to give them passes because they're all doing the same thing, Acti-Bliz just got their hands caught in the cookie jar while others are now pointing with one hand, abusing their employees with the other.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

40 minutes.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2021)

It's not like I wanted to be here or anything, baka! My nap just ended sooner than it should have. Honest.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

50 seconds. 

Can't wait to be disappointed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Furry Link


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Isn't this the game where you invade people's conscience and pry their inner most deep thoughts? How the fuck did this win the woke award?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Who the fuck? New KOF character?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Babylon's Fail 

EDIT: Still looks shit

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2021)

That looks like a nice stress reliever


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

Tunic's looking fantastic. Can't wait for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

fuckboi simulator?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

Yoooo Evil West looks pretty cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Have a Nice Death = Death Jr. but it's 2D and good.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> fuckboi simulator?


Indian fuckboi simulator

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

>best audio design
>Not village 

k, as if we already didn't know these awards were fraudulent


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >best audio design
> >Not village
> 
> k, as if we already didn't know these awards were fraudulent


as an owner of 5 lamborghinis and  and a Toyota Corolla, I can confirm forza has the best audio design this year

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Persona Arena? Better have rollback bruh


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2021)

Oh, that was only the pregameshow shit. Okay. Hopefully that p4Arena thing is a sign of things to come.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> as an owner of 5 lamborghinis and  and a Toyota Corolla, I can confirm forza has the best audio design this year



I'm sure car porn ASMR is all good and all, but nothing sets an immersive mood quite like sounds of a survival horror.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

HOLY SHIT. STING LOOKS OLD AS FUCK. HE EVEN SOUNDS OLD.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

Watch Arcane, yall. it's great


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Dorito pope caved in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

Gonna get Kena right now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

>New level of cinematic immersion

*Piss break*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

I will forever boycott this shitty dev for making DmC.

Yes, I'm *THAT* petty. Why do you ask?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

That naked crawling giant. That's exactly how I wake up every morning for work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

>New level of cinematic immersion

That spear the MC throws literally vanishes into thin air.


----------



## Xebec (Dec 9, 2021)

V hasn't even been out a month and Atlus are right back to milking persona

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

And the MC "forgives" that naked crawling giant at the end of the trailer.

This forgiveness shit has become a cinematic gaming trope hasn't it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> V hasn't even been out a month and Atlus are right back to milking persona



It's just a remaster/port to be fair.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

Quantic Dream SW? what the f


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 9, 2021)

A cinematic Star Wars game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Quantic Dream Star Wars game


Press X to Luke


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

What am I seeing now?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What am I seeing now?


Drag queens, you are seeing drag queens.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Free game codes on screen

AND THEY'RE GONE


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2021)

If that "gameplay" was for real, I don't want to play it. It doesn't look fun at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

WTF R THESE CODES FOR???


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> If that "gameplay" was for real, I don't want to play it. It doesn't look fun at all.



Should call these cinematicplay trailers tbh.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

omg WW?????


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 9, 2021)

Wonder Woman game??


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2021)

WW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Wonder Woman game. WB will literally go through the entire DC archives before making a modern Superman game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Dimitrescu voice actress won  


With a godly amount of cleav to boot

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 9, 2021)

Of course she won

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

Alan Wake remaster?!

2 LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> WTF R THESE CODES FOR???


"Not available in your country"

Eat my dick Bethesda

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Of course she won



When literally every other boss and reveal in the game is a sideshow, it's a no brainer. She stole the show.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> "Not available in your country"
> 
> Eat my dick Bethesda


Can I have it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> "Not available in your country"
> 
> Eat my dick Bethesda



Only football games work in Brazil afaik


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> With a godly amount of cleav to boot


Most memorable event of the Game Awards since joker's reveal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> Can I have it?


Theyre all gone bro

I tried a few others and they were already redeemed

Reactions: Friendly 1 | git gud 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

I should prolly finish Control


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Jim Carry about to be cancelled for advocating domestic violence

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Psychopath Tails gonna make the movie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

Horizon let's go go go go go go

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 9, 2021)

Robo Cobra


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Horizon 2 looks cool. They shed the grounded combat for more stylish shit. Dope. 

Just make sure I can make Aloy wear a mask at all times so I don't have to look at her ugly mug while playing the game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

FFVIIRemake on EGS


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2021)

Thought this would be Cloud and Seph in Fortnite at first


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Thought this would be Cloud and Seph in Fortnite at first


anything is possible


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Real talk: Nintendo carried 2021


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Thought this would be Cloud and Seph in Fortnite at first


Featuring Cloud and Sephiroth from the Smash Bros series


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

>Stress
>Smokes

Back then we smoked to look cool. Everything is a fucking travesty with these kids today man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Someone ask this guy if Taiwan is a country.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

Returnal deserved the award tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Featuring Cloud and Sephiroth from the Smash Bros series



Normies:


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

I miseed part of the show

Did fuck the Oscars come on this year?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> I miseed part of the show
> 
> Did fuck the Oscars come on this year?



No because Take-Two are about to sue his ass back to terrorist land and Dorito pope doesn't want to join him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Silent Hill


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2021)

Toyama horror game, let's go


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

Happening????


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

IS THIS FINALLY IT??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Not the mood I was expecting


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

Bloodborne sorta action/horror blend


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

It looks like those weird freaky horror manga pages I used to see online a few years ago.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

Nightingale looks interesting


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 9, 2021)

Nightingale looks interesting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Survival, Crafting, Co-op, online, multiplayer...

Dev1: How many cashcow genre tags do you want in this?
Dev2: Yes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> Nightingale looks interesting





atlasoffduty said:


> Nightingale looks interesting




Log off from your dupe account bruh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Survival, Crafting, Co-op, online, multiplayer...
> 
> Dev1: How many cashcow genre tags do you want in this?
> Dev2: Yes


valheim with guns. I can dig it


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2021)

That Gollum game was real?


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 9, 2021)

Nightingale also looks like its going to be glitchy af


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Wait, PUBG wasn't F2P?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> That Gollum game was real?


They've shown bits of it for a while, but there's still no gameplay lol


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO let's go


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 9, 2021)

the fuck is the point of the dramatic 30 second trailer of some artistic game like that just show gameplay


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2021)

Isn't asbestos a disease?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Cuphead DLC. Fucking finally man.


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

Lol thought itd be bioshock at first


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

IIRC, the Cuphead DLC was announced at the same time as Bayo 3, SMTV, and Metroid Prime 4. Been a fucking while man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Isn't asbestos a disease?


it's the cotton candy looking stuff in my walls


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Still looks fucking gewd.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

I just realized Delicious Last Course's acronym is DLC. goddamn im smart

Reactions: Winner 2 | git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Sonic's annual 3D glitchfest


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> I just realized Delicious Last Course's acronym is DLC. goddamn im smart



Well shit. That's fucking cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

Breath of the Sonic

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 9, 2021)

Sonic BOTW


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2021)

Sonic: Breath of the Wild edition


----------



## Francyst (Dec 9, 2021)

KOJIMA KOJIMA KOJIMA


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

Del Toro is great but y is this here?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> Breath of the Sonic



Collect the 200 Mustard seeds for your chili dogs


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

How tf Del Toro gonna name drop SH like that and move on?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

honestly, traversing an open world as sonic sounds fun. I would skip the fast travels.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2021)

All of the best art direction games look the same and they still went for the most generic of the bunch.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

I know these awards are poop but CrisTales not being nominated for best art direction is really sus.


----------



## Francyst (Dec 9, 2021)

I need subtitles


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I know these awards are poop but CrisTales not being nominated for best art direction is really sus.


Everything needs to be high end and glow blue and red.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

SMTV > Tales

Not sorry, fuck off.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2021)

Yeah, let's just rush through best RPG and Music like they're nothing.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

Goddamn, I wanted Geoff to say the whole Nier title

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 9, 2021)

lmao


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

Fuck the Oscars!!!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2021)

Jinshin not Genshin?


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 9, 2021)

Nier seems to be the only good choice so far


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Fuck the Oscars guy trying to blend into the crowd so the Take-Two lawyers don't Epstein him. Smart.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2021)

Oh look it's time to give props to rioters and looters.

"I'm black and a mom so I'm scared" What...?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

What the fuck is "A Lesson in Blackness"?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 9, 2021)

Amazon breaking out the robots for their luna advertisement


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

A balding brown middle aged camel jockey residing in the middle east really has no stake in this, but these buzzwords are fucking hilarious dude.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

I lit up some incense, and an asian mommy got summoned.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I lit up some incense, and an asian mommy got summoned.


Pass that shit over here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

GotG is actually cool tbh. Exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Did this little girl possess a bird just... TO MATE WITH ANOTHER BIRD????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2021)

Like, for real dude, get more of that incense out here pronto!

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 9, 2021)

Botw made in Dreams


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

DC fans: we want a Superman game
DC game: you said you want to kill Superman in a game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Okay that "mail me the bullet" Flash line was funny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

that "holy shit" sound byte got me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Isekai is Strange


----------



## Francyst (Dec 9, 2021)

Looks good, but again....another DC story where Flash severely underpowered


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 9, 2021)

forspoken looks good. dont care about the story gameplay looks good though


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2021)

The blue boots made me think it was Mega Man. 
Boo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The blue boots made me think it was Mega Man.
> Boo



Why the fuck would you want hyper realistic megaman?


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

Theyve never had a single player warhammer game did they?


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 9, 2021)

GUYS ITS FALL GUYS CHRISTMAS SPECIAL WHAT WE'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR FALL GUYS GUYS FALL GUYS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why the fuck would you want hyper realistic megaman?


I thought the camera would pan up, and then there would be Mega Man's Smash model, looking just as animey as it did when he was first revealed.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm an NBA player, and I'm tall. GET IT???????????????????????????????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2021)

Woah, Metroid actually won that and for an award I didn't know they were nominated for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Dec 9, 2021)

Rigged


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Spaniards won. Good for them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Doug Bowser 100% ate a baby. He just has that look.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Damn Will Arnett, time really decimated you didn't it?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Doug Bowser 100% ate a baby. He just has that look.


He had this funny lag in his voice there which did make him sound pretty suspicious.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 9, 2021)

please show gameplay quirky characters are so fucking cringe at this point


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

I play Among Us VR every weekday at work.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

I love kpop but I never heard of this


----------



## Xebec (Dec 9, 2021)

me expecting chrono cross/xenoblade3/ff16

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Holy shit, an actual jailbait game.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 9, 2021)

Pedo gamers be fapping like crazy rn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Holy shit, an actual jailbait game.


That was a bit too much incense, bro

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Any man above the age of 16 playing this game needs to be on a fucking list.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> That was a bit too much incense, bro


like the candle?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Any man above the age of 16 playing this game needs to be on a fucking list.


What? You don't think they play it for the characters and heartwarming story?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

so this is the game. its looks pretty cool actually.


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

Western Nier Automata?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> its looks pretty cool actually.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> Western Nier Automata?



I missed the name. What's it called?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

it looks like korean pokemon


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I missed the name. What's it called?


SteelRising or smth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Reggie: I just Oaked your mothers 3 times last night. Confirm that bitches.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

Also, what's with the snake visual backdrop? HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 9, 2021)

idk why warzone was in there to begin with


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

>Iron Galaxy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Another IP with Verse in its name, Mbxx foaming from the mouth.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

The asshole from Imagine Dragons didn't even bother to dress up


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

watch Arcane yall


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

This was going on half-decently before the mumble rapper decided to join in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This was going on half-decently before the mumble rapper decided to join in.


his rap was fine just no energy


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

Nice jawns, Forza guy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

atlasoffduty said:


> his rap was fine just no energy



The whole genre gone to shit bro. They replaced actual poetry in lyrics with inaudible gibberish repeating the same 6 syllables and called it music. Even the Beastie Boys were more coherent and enjoyable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

I swear I saw the same game 20 times tonight but with different names.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I swear I saw the same game 20 times tonight but with different names.


More than half of them really do look like almost the same thing. Maybe it's because they're FPSs no matter the setting they end up going with and FPS HUDs all look the same.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Get that check Goldblum, you deserve it you absolute treasure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> More than half of them really do look like almost the same thing. Maybe it's because they're FPSs no matter the setting they end up going with and FPS HUDs all look the same.



Same trailer formula doesn't help either. There must be a template for this shit in whatever video editing program they use.


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Same trailer formula doesn't help either. There must be a template for this shit in whatever video editing program they use.


the excessive amount of zombie games doesn't help either


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

The Most Crunched award. Look out, Schreier is watching.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 9, 2021)

Donald Mustard from epic games enters by saying thats crazy thats amazing but not thats epic


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Elden Ring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2021)

Don't whisper your trailer dialogue you jerks!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

YET. ANOTHER. FUCKING. CO-OP. SHOOTER.


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I swear I saw the same game 20 times tonight but with different names.


Have A Nice Death looked good at least.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Her hair is blue. Get it? Blue? No? Fuck it, here's Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

It's a tie in demo? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Forgive me Druckmann. Rice and chicken. Self-insert raw dogging the buff heroine. We really are the last of us. Golf club?


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 9, 2021)

people expecting Botw 2 trailer at gameawards

Nintendo hoarding that shit to release a minute and a half long teaser 2 months before release


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Poor orchestra having to work with Dread's shitty OST. I feel for ya.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2021)

LETS FUCKIN GO LMAO


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 9, 2021)

Glad Deathloop didn’t win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA. Dorito Pope really rigged it so his token middle eastern weed bro won it.


----------



## Francyst (Dec 9, 2021)

Best way to end the VGAs

He deserves it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

MFW E3 was actually the better show


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2021)

The Joseph Arc concludes

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2021)

Karma said:


> The Joseph Arc concludes



Biden will use this win to broker the Iran nuclear deal again.


----------



## Xebec (Dec 9, 2021)

xenoblade 3 will be revealed at the first direct in 2022

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 9, 2021)

Homeworld 3. I’m crying!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2021)

Alan Wake 2
Cuphead DLC
and Space Marine 2

are my tops of the show


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 10, 2021)

Waste of time/10


----------



## Steven (Dec 10, 2021)

Not a single game for me.Wow

Glad i didnt waste my time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 10, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Waste of time/10


They promised 4 or 5 Elden Ring level announcements/trailers, and we didn't get shit.

After once unveiling the first gameplay of BotW here and doing some big smash reveals, Nintendo just doesn't seem to give a shit about the show anymore. All them xenoblade snubs ended up adding up it seems.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 10, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> They promised 4 or 5 Elden Ring level announcements/trailers, and we didn't get shit.
> 
> After once unveiling the first gameplay of BotW here and doing some big smash reveals, Nintendo just doesn't seem to give a shit about the show anymore. All them xenoblade snubs ended up adding up it seems.


I'm sure people who don't just own Nintendo systems and like FPSs walked away happy but while I don't mind the odd FPS, I'm kind of neither of those things.

Nintendo fans always get fucked one way or another at the game awards.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *Alan Wake 2*
> Cuphead DLC
> and Space Marine 2
> 
> are my tops of the show



Say

the fuck

*WHAT*

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2021)

*Alan Wake 2
It's a full blown horror game now
We're getting another AAA horror game that's not by Capcom but fucking Remedy*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH BABY. FUCK YEAH.

Epic better dump as much money on this as possible. I want Remedy to flex their creative muscles with proper designs and animations.  A third game with possessed humans would be boring. They need to lean on American Nightmare's enemy design but go full horror with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2021)

Cuphead's trailer for Delicious Last Course was adorable and hiding a pretty fucking hardcore mode. Can't wait.

Elden Ring's cinematic trailer was bursting with atmosphere and great voice acting. Good shit.

I don't give a single fuck about who won or lost this. Gonna give the orchestrals covers a listen. Sounds like this shit wasn't worth watching at all but they did show a few great tings. Even if only 1 of those was a new game.


----------



## Gianfi (Dec 10, 2021)

It takes two  that was a bad choice


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2021)

Okay, Sonic is open world now. Of course. If fucking Halo is, why not Sonic.

It *kinda* makes sense since Sonic mobility and speed would feel great in an open world but I'm not holding my breath. I'm also getting 06 vibes from it so.....yeah. More super serious Sonic, amazing.


Slitterhead looks interesting. I knew it was gonna be more actiony but I hope it has a cool setting and story. The monsters remind me of Parasyte a bit. Hope this shit kills. Akira Yamaoka doin the OST is already a huge plus. It had Shadows of the Damned vibes.

Foreskin still looks terrible. The art design is atrocious and ugly, the character models are wonky as fuck, the writing is standard fare when it wants to be fantasy. It has high production values but that's it.



blakstealth said:


> I just realized Delicious Last Course's acronym is DLC. goddamn im smart





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Well shit. That's fucking cool.






Literally the first thing I said in the Cuphead thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Dec 10, 2021)

well at least FFXIV won best ongoing game

would have been an insane fraud if it didn't


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2021)

Lady Dimitrescu's VA getting her award with her very generous tits half out was pretty fitting.


----------



## Karma (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Literally the first thing I said in the Cuphead thread.



You know that it's been 4 years right?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You know that it's been 4 years right?



The DLC? Can't be that long, wasn't it like 2 years ago?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The DLC? Can't be that long, wasn't it like 2 years ago?



3 and a half. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> The *D*elicious *L*ast *C*ourse.
> 
> I love shit like this. Microsoft had a pretty good fucking showing. Cuphead was my GOTY, buying the fuck out of this.



Check out of the date.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 3 and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out of the date.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2021)

I don't remember anything beyond year 1 BC (before covid)


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 10, 2021)

R&C should’ve won at least one award from this, I wouldn’t have cared if it didn’t win GOTY


----------

